# Walkies with the boys



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a few pics of Indy on his walk today... first time out in the cold weather.

Taking Misha out in a few mins and will upload his pics later this afternoon.

Indy (aka Indy-Pindy, Pest, Sir, Catzilla)














































Focus isn't perfect... but I hope you like


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics and a lovely looking cat


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

He looks so relaxed and pleased about been outside  Are they indoor cats?
I have four indoor girls with an enclosure


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes they are indoor only, Misha is partially deaf so I don't let them out, but I still want them to see and smell the outdoors. 

We are partially through building a 200-300 square foot enclosure but between busy schedules and my health issues it's slow going.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat....lovely pics.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Omg Misha is gorgeous  I want ! :aureola:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Been out with Misha, he was way more brave today than last time we were out, and finally looking less kitteny

Misha (aka Meesh-man, Meeshy-moo, Bebbyboy, Lil Pest, Poofball)














































Started raining so that's all the pics for today


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw lovely cats and boy they're white markings are looking so white


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

haha don't believe it... their tummies and paws are actually a state to behold... though being 90% indoors does keep them fairly clean.

They are *just* dirty enough to require a spruce up bath before the Supreme... annoying!


thanks for all the kind words  I am just determined to keep my cats healthy and happy, even without the ability to roam free...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Beautiful cats!  x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww they are adoreable


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, they are gorgeous,


----------

